# New home theater setup



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You really need a amp or receiver that does multi-room, not trying to use the A/V receiver to take the place of the proper equipment.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

So using a 7.1 receiver wouldn't work?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Mills314 said:


> So using a 7.1 receiver wouldn't work?


Again, you need the proper equipment. A 7.1 channel receiver will not work. Manufacturers have Multi-Room/multi-channel amps & receivers for what you are wanting to do. And yes, they can run in the thousands of dollars for good equipment.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Again, you need the proper equipment. A 7.1 channel receiver will not work. Manufacturers have Multi-Room/multi-channel amps & receivers for what you are wanting to do. And yes, they can run in the thousands of dollars for good equipment.


Thanks! I will look into it and go from there.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Again, you need the proper equipment. A 7.1 channel receiver will not work. Manufacturers have Multi-Room/multi-channel amps & receivers for what you are wanting to do. And yes, they can run in the thousands of dollars for good equipment.


I'm not totallly sure if its the same thing..but are you referring to receivers that have multi-zone capability? If so, they can be had for $500 or less...which is not to say you couldn't spend multiples of that...


----------



## tyhatts (Dec 13, 2010)

7.1 wouldnt work for what you want to do.... 7.1 is just adding speakers to a 5.1 system. 

You need a system that supplies 2.1 as well as the 5.1.... you will be able to swtich between the two inputs allowing you to switch between rooms.

Also, another option would be to find a cheap receiver for the 2 loud speakers... and have a seperate system


----------



## JPL (Dec 12, 2010)

Many 7.1 capable Audio/Video receivers have a 'zone 2' capability built in - with the sacrifice of surround channels 6&7. You could use those for your bar - keep in mind those channels may only be 60 watts. You may need to use the pre-amp zone2 outputs with a larger power amp to get the sound output you want. This could be plan B after you test the 6&7 speaker outputs. Just be sure you spend enough to get pre-amp, as well as amplified 6&7.


----------



## superdave37 (May 5, 2011)

I have all Yamaha receivers and I believe most have an A/B switch. Meaning 5.1 is your A, then a second stereo set would be B in the pool room.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K which has a zone 2 that allows you to listen to any input even if a different input is being listened to in zone 1. I do agree with this review that the manual is confusing but once I have it setup I haven't had to mess with it.


----------

